# Monitor LCD acer al1706 no enciende



## halger (Dic 2, 2009)

Bueno señores, después de probar con diferentes cables de alimentación y probar en distintos tomas para descartar esos posibles problemas mi monitor sigue sin encender.... ya lo logré abrir pero si alguien sabe algún tip o causa frecuente le agradecería su ayuda.... en el progreso les voy contando.....
Saludos


----------

